# [Suche] Bilder von Burgen gemalt



## newwarrior (23. März 2010)

Hi,

ich suche ein Bild von einer Burg einem Burghof die gemalt sind.
Also ich meine so wie in dem Browsergames immer.

Kann man sowas auch frei bekommen, oder ist da nichts zu machen?

Gruß

Malte


----------



## smileyml (23. März 2010)

Ob die frei verwendbar sind, weiß ich nicht - aber wie sieht es mit einem entsprechenden Screenshot von einem Spiel aus?!
Oder man lässt sich von solchen inspirieren und zeichnet es dann selbst?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## tombe (23. März 2010)

Kommt ja auch ganz darauf an was du damit machen willst und wie genau das Bild aussehen soll.

Aber die Bildersuche einer bekannten Suchmaschine liefert doch auch schon so einiges. Oder du schaust z.B. mal bei flickr, bei fotolia oder bei pixelio.

Da findest du nicht nur Fotos sondern auch Bilder im "Comic" Stil.

Gruß Thomas


----------

